# Your Favourite Art Déco Buildings



## Diviner (May 4, 2006)

here you can post your favourite art déco building. photos are welcome 

Empire State Building, NYC

















Bullocks Wilshire Building, LA

















Boston Avenue Methodist Church, Tulsa / Oklahoma









Fisher Building, Detroit

















American Standard Building, NYC









General Electric Building, NYC









Aldred Building, Montreal


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Strange that people did not respond to this topic earlier!

Besides the famous NY examples (ESB, Chrysler, Rockefeller center, etc.) here is a list of my favorites:
1. Fisher Building, Detroit.
2. Carew Tower, Cincinnati.
3. Eastern Columbia Building, Los Angeles.
4. Hoover Building, London.
5. Palmolive Building, Chicago (was Playboy Building for a while).
6. Guardian Building, Detroit.
7. Chicago Board of Trade, Chicago.
8. Penobscot Building, Detroit.
9. Marlin, Breakwater, Colony, and other South Beach hotels (entire district), Miami
10. David Stott Building, Detroit

Here are some pictures I took of the Detroit buildings on the list:

Fisher Building (1928):
Architect: Albert Kahn. It has 40 types of marble in lobby; outer surface is granite and marble.









Guardian Building (1929):
Architect: Wirt Rowland. One of the most colorful Art Deco buildings in the country. You have to look at the details to really appreciate it.








Guardian Entrance:








Guardian Interior:









Penobscot Building (1928):








Architect: Wirt Rowland. Very modern for its time. Was completed three years before Empire State Building and was 5th tallest skyscraper in the world upon completion.

David Stott Building (1929):
Architect: Donaldson and Meier. This slender tower was probably influenced by Eliel Saarinen's design for 1922 Chicago Tribune tower competion.









-Jim


----------



## Joba (Sep 2, 2006)

KBC Tower in Antwerp, informally called Boerentoren or "Farmer's Tower".

Picture made by poller1:










Pictures by DvW:



















Stolen from elsewhere on the net:


----------



## Diviner (May 4, 2006)

wow, the guardian building is terrific ! 
i just had a pic of the top of the building and didn´t know that there is such a amazing entrance and also the lobby with the colorful ceiling is great :banana: 

here are some other more or less known art déco buildings:

Bloom High School, Illinois









British Medical Association - Sydney, Australia









Carbide & Carbon Building, Chicago


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Carbide and Carbon, Chicago. ( The one that looks like a beer bottle) 
Chicago Board of trade, Chicago. ( The one with the cool statute on top)
35 Wacker, Chicago. (Most amazing domed top)
Chanin Building, New York. (The one with the cool vertical lines) 
Intercontinental, Chicago. ( Love the gold dome) 
Penobscot, Detroit. ( Awesome entrance)
Empire State, New York City. ( An art deco beast)
Chrysler, New York City. ( Perfection?) 
40 Wall, New York City. ( My all time favorite building of any style)
30 Rock, New York City. ( Best observatory in NYC)
20 Exchange, New York City. ( Sleek, love the colors and spot in the skyline)
American International, New York City. ( Significant enough, needs a washdown) 
Mather Tower, Chicago. ( Extremeley slim, very cool)
Eastern Lofts? , Los Angeles. ( I like greenish blue buildings)
Lincoln Building, New York. ( 3 Huge Windows ontop)
Palmolive, Chicago. ( Love the spire) 
London Guarantee,Chicago. ( the curvature of this building is very cool)
333 North Mich. Ave, Chicago. ( Reminds me alot of the flatiron) 
American Radiator, New York City. ( Sweet colors)
Bank of New York, New York City. (Compliments 20 exchange nicely)
500 on fifth, New York City. ( Like a mini esb)
Guardian Building, Detroit. ( I love red buildings and mosaic)
That one in Newark is pretty cool too. ( its green with chimneys)
Paramount Building, New York. ( Sweet dome at the top, sticks out in TimeSquare)
120 Wall, New York. ( I've always thought it looked like a wedding cake) Not obstructed either it is right on the east river.
Mercantile Building, New York City. ( Another huge deco between the esb and chrysler)
Navarre, Chicago. ( Like the massing)
Williamsburg Savings Bank, Brooklyn. ( Like the domed top)
Waldorf Astoria, New York. ( Love the 2 green crowns)
and last but not least..

570 Lexy aka General Electric.

Best crown on an art deco building, ever?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Canada Life Building









Commerce Court North









Chrysler Building


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ That last shot is really quite good actually.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Some fine examples...*













































































































^^ I really didn't do this building justice. 


















































































Oh ya!

All Chicago!

All net!


Swoosh.....


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I admit I am biased because I can remember when it still dominated the Columbus skyline.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

She's a beaut todd


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

1. EPS ( of course )
2. Chrysler


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

While Art Deco style is not as easily defined as Neo-Classical (for example), there are a few buildings that have been posted that do not appear to be Art Deco.

The Canadian Life Building appears to classical in style with what appear to be Roman Doric columns, pilasters, balastrudes, dental molding, and heavy cornices. It is possible to find Art Deco elements in some "stripped classical" buildings; if this is the case, please provide a picture or to of these details.

The Chicago Tribune building is neo-gothic.

The Wrigley Building is classical with references to an Italian Renaissance tower.

The Jewelers Building or 35 E Wacker also appears to more classical/renaissance revival than Art Deco (although the SSP diagram for the building calls it Art Deco - I disagree because the decoration is overtly classical).

Moving on...

Here are some pictures I found of some of the non-Detroit buildings that I posted earlier in this thread:

Carew Tower (1930, Cincinnati)









Eastern Columbia Building (Los Angeles)









Hoover Building (London)









Another building I should have put in my list:
Buffalo City Hall:


----------



## namreg20 (Jun 10, 2005)

What a great thread!! Some buidings in my city: Rosario, Argentina.

PALACIO MINETTI (MINETTI PALACE)
































































EDIFICIO BOERO (BOERO BUILDING)










RESIDENTIAL BUILDING


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

DecoJim said:


> While Art Deco style is not as easily defined as Neo-Classical (for example), there are a few buildings that have been posted that do not appear to be Art Deco.
> 
> The Canadian Life Building appears to classical in style with what appear to be Roman Doric columns, pilasters, balastrudes, dental molding, and heavy cornices. It is possible to find Art Deco elements in some "stripped classical" buildings; if this is the case, please provide a picture or to of these details.
> 
> ...



I just tossed it in cause I felt Like it. If you look at my written list Wrigley Building and the Chicago Tribune are not mentioned.Thanks. 35 Wacker while you sound certainly sure of yourself has in my experience and by referenced in SSP has always been considered Art Deco and while you may be right and I may be wrong it is still one of the best looking buildings ever erected. Huh? Huh??????? Huh buddy?


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

nygirl said:


> I just tossed it in cause I felt Like it. If you look at my written list Wrigley Building and the Chicago Tribune are not mentioned.Thanks. 35 Wacker while you sound certainly sure of yourself has in my experience and by referenced in SSP has always been considered Art Deco and while you may be right and I may be wrong it is still one of the best looking buildings ever erected. Huh? Huh??????? Huh buddy?


Since your pictures appeared in a separate post, I did not notice that the Wrigley and Tribune were not listed in your earlier post (sorry about that). Might the appearance of pictures of those buildings in this thread cause some confusion to some?

My assesment of 35 Wacker is based on the idea that what we now call "Art Deco" was at the time simply called "modern". The decorative style looked toward the future. This building is loaded with Beaux Arts details, especially the cornices and the pillar supported domes. The Beaux Arts style looked to the past. Anyway, the subject is debatable. I would be interested in the opinion of an architecural historian on this building.

I agree that 35 Wacker is a great building (although a small quibble is that the tower portion is a bit too skinny in relation to the massive base - a subject judgement to be sure). I also appreciate the Wrigley Building and Tribune Tower. The crossing of the Chicago river by Michigan Avenue is one of the great architectural spaces in the city or even the entire country.

Your list was very good. All of those buildings are worth checking out, if not in person than at least in SSP or Emporis.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

DecoJim said:


> Since your pictures appeared in a separate post, I did not notice that the Wrigley and Tribune were not listed in your earlier post (sorry about that). Might the appearance of pictures of those buildings in this thread cause some confusion to some?
> 
> My assesment of 35 Wacker is based on the idea that what we now call "Art Deco" was at the time simply called "modern". The decorative style looked toward the future. This building is loaded with Beaux Arts details, especially the cornices and the pillar supported domes. The Beaux Arts style looked to the past. Anyway, the subject is debatable. I would be interested in the opinion of an architecural historian on this building.
> 
> ...



Hey, it's cool man. Yeah it probably may be confusing still wanted to post them. 35 shares qualities from art deco and beaux arts I believe but I 've always classified it with other art deco buildings. Just routine I guess. I'm probably wrong as it is quite obvious. What a building anyway. I agree with you on Michigan Avenue being one of the great architectural spaces in the country. Walking over the Bridge toward streeterville with the tribune lined up with the intercontinental and the wrigley's big ole clock is an amazing site to behold. I will never get over it. The other end is nothing to slouch on either. Chicago is jam packed with outstanding examples in architecture from the earlier half and quarter of the 20th century as it is with all types and styles.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful buildings...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

nimo building (syracuse)
american radiator (new york)
macgraw hill (new york)
PSFS (philly)
barclay-vesey (new york)
channin (new york)
guardian (detroit) the interior especially
city hall (buffalo)
WSB and chrysler (new york)

art deco is by far my favorite so any art deco building suits me.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a gorgeous little shop in Birmingham which used to be a furniture store but is now a bookstore. It is not my favourite art deco but it is definitely beautiful.


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

Joba said:


> Stolen from elsewhere on the net:


This is Antwerpen (Belgium)


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicago:









One North LaSalle Building

























Field Building

Los Angeles:









Eastern Columbia Building









Pellissier Building and Wiltern Theatre


----------



## freeksregistration (Dec 29, 2007)

The biggest Art deco church building worldwide:The National Basilica of the Sacred Heart, Brussels:





Buth my favorite is the crysler building ( ofcource )


----------



## WestSideJohn (Apr 20, 2005)

The Niagara Mohawk building in Syracuse, New York. The top photo is from back in the day, the bottom left is a current photo of the building lit up for a special occasion. The bottom right shows a close up of the aluminum (or maybe stainless steel? I don't know) scupture on the tower. Note: I didn't take any of these photos.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

















Battersea Power Station, Battersea, London, UK

















Cincinnati Museum Center at Union Terminal, Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Taiki24 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like City Hall in Buffalo, New York.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice collection. my nr.1 is still the chrysler building!


----------



## Bartje83 (Aug 9, 2008)

I love the Amsterdam Tuschinski theater, which has Art Deco influences, among others.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Radio Kootwijk - Netherlands


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

Post Modern/Art deco Mix... The Messeturm Frankfurt









by Jörg Dickmann (http://bighugelabs.com/onblack.php?id=1409579444&size=large)









-flickr









-flickr









-flickr









-flickr


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

craperskys said:


> -flickr


Wow, i love that picture :cheers:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

New India Assurance Building, Mumbai, India http://www.flickr.com/photos/meckleychina/sets/72157612891134235/









Hall of State, Dallas, Texas


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Breathtaking thread!
Love it.


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

1936 Texas Centennial buildings in Fair Park, Dallas:










http://www.nps.gov/nero/nhlphoto/2007FairPark.htm










http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spe/2006/4949swiss/daythree.html










http://flickr.com/photos/chefbrandon/sets/72057594136165567/























































AND

Fort Worth T&P Station:


----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)

Sarasota High School

















Sarasota Municipal Auditorium


----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## travelbug (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## iamxeddiex (Jan 11, 2007)

570 Lexington Avenue


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Buffalo Central Terminal, Buffalo, NY:

















Sunset Tower, West Hollywood, CA:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Coit Tower, San Francisco, CA:


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

For me: *Wollworth Building* - _New York City_


----------

